# What happened to Sherrill?



## mckeetree (Mar 17, 2017)

Whoa! What happened to Sherrill Tree? I tried to place an order a while back and got the "answering service" at 11:00 in the morning on a Monday. Then a week or two later I was told "We don't guarantee the lowest price on anything brother" Then today was told to disregard the prices in the newest catalog because everything was about 20% higher than priced and most of it is going to unavailable. What the Hell? Send me to the company I need to change over to.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 18, 2017)

They just sent me an e mail for st patty's day entitled "now that you're drunk". They must think my last name is irish or something. I get that a lot.


----------



## yamess191 (Mar 18, 2017)

Go to tree stuff or wesspur, better prices and great customer service!


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 18, 2017)

yamess191 said:


> Go to tree stuff or wesspur, better prices and great customer service!



Will do. My long relationship with Sherrill has ended.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 18, 2017)

I just now opened an email that explained Sherrill owned treestuff as of last year and that Sherrill sold out a few weeks ago. They are not even in the same building. New people altogether.


----------



## Zale (Mar 18, 2017)

Hopefully treestuff won't go down the toilet like Sherrill did but you never know.


----------



## ATH (Mar 18, 2017)

I see no indication that Sherrill owns or owned TreeStuff on TreeStuff's website. You think they'd at least tuck it in there somewhere. I'd be a little surprised. I have been happy with both, but have come to find TreeStuff had what I want more often. I have also been very happy with Midwest Arborist Supplies (treecaresupplies.com), Wesspur, and Baileys (I don't buy from those last too often because of shipping times...not their fault - just takes UPS a few more days to get it here). I've had nothing negative to say about Sherrill, but the "now that you are drunk, buy from us" email last night certainly rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Zale (Mar 18, 2017)

It's a done deal. It was all the talk at TCIA in Baltimore. The Buzz has a huge thread on it.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 19, 2017)

ATH said:


> I see no indication that Sherrill owns or owned TreeStuff on TreeStuff's website. You think they'd at least tuck it in there somewhere. I'd be a little surprised. I have been happy with both, but have come to find TreeStuff had what I want more often. I have also been very happy with Midwest Arborist Supplies (treecaresupplies.com), Wesspur, and Baileys (I don't buy from those last too often because of shipping times...not their fault - just takes UPS a few more days to get it here). I've had nothing negative to say about Sherrill, but the "now that you are drunk, buy from us" email last night certainly rubbed me the wrong way.



Well, I guess be surprised...I was. But yeah, Treestuff sold to Sherrill. And then Sherrill, who was in financial trouble (which they may or may not admit but I got this extremely straight from the horses mouth today) was forced to sell to an investment group that had propped them up. New location...new management. Most of the old employees are still there but they are not real sure what is going on. You know, I knew something was up when Sherrill got in bed with Vermeer a while back. My source tells me that was a just another attempt to stay afloat.


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 19, 2017)

My first encounter with Sherrill was unfavorable, and I was very pleased when I found TreeStuff a few years ago ... always great service from them. Then I was quite disappointed when TreeStuff was bought by Sherrill. Hearing of Sherrill's demise now makes me worry what will become of TreeStuff.


----------



## scott augur (Mar 19, 2017)

Wesspur has given me good service. Living in Washington, I get my order the next day.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2017)

Zale said:


> It's a done deal. It was all the talk at TCIA in Baltimore. The Buzz has a huge thread on it.



I haven't seen a word about it over there.
Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Mar 19, 2017)

Checked their website and all seems normal other than the link mentioning changing locations an shipping changes. I can't believe a company would send out an email saying "now that you're drunk ..." . Could they have been hacked or corrupted somehow? Did anyone order something as a result of the drunk email?

Something smells....


----------



## Zale (Mar 19, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> I haven't seen a word about it over there.
> Jeff



Maybe they deleted it. It got pretty heated.


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 19, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> I haven't seen a word about it over there.


Search "*TreeStuff and SherrillTree Join Forces*" ... multi-page discussion.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2017)

Zale said:


> Maybe they deleted it. It got pretty heated.



Probably, I am not there much.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2017)

Hoowasat said:


> Search "*TreeStuff and SherrillTree Join Forces*" ... multi-page discussion.



Wouldn't they delete that too?
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Mar 19, 2017)

mckeetree said:


> Well, I guess be surprised...I was. But yeah, Treestuff sold to Sherrill. And then Sherrill, who was in financial trouble (which they may or may not admit but I got this extremely straight from the horses mouth today) was forced to sell to an investment group that had propped them up. New location...new management. Most of the old employees are still there but they are not real sure what is going on. You know, I knew something was up when Sherrill got in bed with Vermeer a while back. My source tells me that was a just another attempt to stay afloat.


Well, indeed, count me as surprised. Interesting that the Buzz thread was started by Luke in July. here is an announcement from TCIA in January.

On the other hand I am not that surprised. It is EXTREMELY common that smaller companies are bought by larger as they grow. Many people start a company with the intention of being acquired (not saying that was Luke's intention with TreeStuff's - I don't know one way or the other, just that it is a normal thing in the world of businesses...)


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 19, 2017)

capetrees said:


> Checked their website and all seems normal other than the link mentioning changing locations an shipping changes. I can't believe a company would send out an email saying "now that you're drunk ..." . Could they have been hacked or corrupted somehow? Did anyone order something as a result of the drunk email?
> 
> Something smells....



I don't know, but I was pretty pissed off!!! I opened it up expecting to see hookers and cocaine priced to move, but it was just the same old hum-drum tree crap - spike pads, a rope puller.Very disappointing to say the least!!!


----------



## Zale (Mar 19, 2017)

"Cocaine priced to move". That's funny.


----------



## ATH (Mar 19, 2017)

tree MDS said:


> I don't know, but I was pretty pissed off!!! I opened it up expecting to see hookers and cocaine priced to move, but it was just the same old hum-drum tree crap - spike pads, a rope puller.Very disappointing to say the least!!!


You go to University of Miami? Hookers and blow...their best recruiting tool for the football team.


----------



## norcalian (Mar 19, 2017)

Baileys

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## norcalian (Mar 19, 2017)

It would have been professional for them to have been transparent with there merger. It dies not seem like the customers benifited at all. Boo.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthauk (Mar 19, 2017)

You could also try Sheltertree.com. They are in Ma and great people to work with. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 19, 2017)

I checked around and asked around a little more and I think I'm a wesspur man now. I will of course continue to order some things from Bailey's. But I'm done with Sherrill. That last order was my last order. I mean Hell, you have the newest freking catalog they have out in your hands that they sent you two months ago and then you get "Oh, that's not $14.95...that's $21.50. I'm sorry, that's not $61.95...it's $79.95. Don't pay any attention to the prices in the book". "So I guess this is not $81.25 then?" "No, it's $101.50 if we even had it but we don't". F all that. The place won't be around in six months.


----------



## treebilly (Mar 20, 2017)

Sherrill had been owned by an investment group for quite a while now. If they've been sold again that's news to me. They did buy Treestuff last year and it did cause quite a fuss.


----------



## greengreer (Mar 20, 2017)

I've still had excellent customer service with treestuff and have not ordered much from Sherrill but haven't anything bad to say about them either. Bartlett arborist supplies out of michigan is also noteworthy.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 20, 2017)

Here where I am, I have not noticed a change. Sherrill is on the shelves or can be ordered with great service here. Also Vermeer is at the same desk, 
Jeff,


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 20, 2017)

Out here, my main supplier is,, http://www.bishco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/bishop
Jeff


----------



## Big Natey (Mar 20, 2017)

Wespur has awesome customer service. 

I would type a long paragraph of how I put said customer service to the test, but it's late, so just take my word for it.


----------



## 661Joe (Mar 21, 2017)

Second wesspur.. great to deal with.


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 21, 2017)

greengreer said:


> I've still had excellent customer service with treestuff and have not ordered much from Sherrill but haven't anything bad to say about them either. Bartlett arborist supplies out of michigan is also noteworthy.


Remember the free odds and ends they used to toss in the shipping boxes? And notice I said, "used to"?


----------



## ATH (Mar 21, 2017)

"they" who? TreeStuff, Sherrill, or Bartlett?


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 21, 2017)

ATH said:


> "they" who? TreeStuff, Sherrill, or Bartlett?


TreeStuff


----------



## treebilly (Mar 21, 2017)

Key words being "free odds and ends". I never got much more than free buffs and safety glasses. Still had great prices and fast delivery. Oh and if I had a problem I could call Luke or Nick and get it sorted out.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 21, 2017)

Life goes on, and now we see,
that not every company, 
has stuff for free,
Another company take's control,,, now you gotta roll, now you gotta troll,
So the new company must entice, maybe ask for advise,,, I really liked the 'stuff on the floor', 
I doubt I will see it anymore,
I guess in my area, 
we will see no hysteria,
Jeff


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 22, 2017)

treebilly said:


> I never got much more than free buffs and safety glasses.


That's more than I get now. I donated the safety glasses to a local organization that "employs" folks with special needs ... my stepson being one of them.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 23, 2017)

I got two Stein throw line cubs with a $1,200 purchase three years ago.


----------



## waross (Mar 25, 2017)

I use Wesspur and Treestuff. Like Wesspur a lot, but being I'm in Indiana it's quicker to get stuff from Treestuff. I have even stopped in there a few times on my way through the area. Sad if they lose their great customer service and go the way of big corporate. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Mar 27, 2017)

My experience today has ended my buying from Sherrill. Ordered a lanyard and other climbing gear 10 days ago. Heard nothing. Tried to call this morning and keep getting disconnected. Finally got through to learn that part of my order had shipped (though they could not give me tracking number) and the lanyard I really needed to keep working has not shipped because they couldn't find it. I asked them to replace with similar item. We went through several that would be acceptable, but they couldn't find any of them to ship. I canceled that order and ordered somewhere else. Had to pay an extra $50 for fast ship so we would not have to stop work. They are really screwed up at every level from what I can tell. I will continue to look elsewhere for gear from now on.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 28, 2017)

Stihlasaurus said:


> My experience today has ended my buying from Sherrill. Ordered a lanyard and other climbing gear 10 days ago. Heard nothing. Tried to call this morning and keep getting disconnected. Finally got through to learn that part of my order had shipped (though they could not give me tracking number) and the lanyard I really needed to keep working has not shipped because they couldn't find it. I asked them to replace with similar item. We went through several that would be acceptable, but they couldn't find any of them to ship. I canceled that order and ordered somewhere else. Had to pay an extra $50 for fast ship so we would not have to stop work. They are really screwed up at every level from what I can tell. I will continue to look elsewhere for gear from now on.



Exactly. I even threw their catalog away yesterday. Got my new wesspur catalog in.


----------



## Rob Stafari (Mar 29, 2017)

I like getting the sherrill catalog to look at while on the throne. Gets me ready to place my order with treestuff. Me being in Cinci and treestuff in Indianapolis, its the only logical place to order from. Also a few price checks between the large companies will generally lead you to trestuff anyways.


----------



## waross (Oct 11, 2017)

It seems though the days of Treestuff.com great service has reached its demise. I have consistently ordered from Treestuff.com and always gotten great service and quick shipments. But now since the sell out and combining efforts with Sherrill, it has been a disaster for me.
Back on 9/26/2017 I placed an order for a couple of things. I ordered 20' of line with an eye splice and a triple action rope clip. In the notes I advised I desired I wanted the rope clip spliced onto the rope. Not a big issue. Its a replacement for a laynard. In the past this would have been a simple issue. I also ordered some new shirts for the crew and myself and a set of leg straps for my handsaw.
A couple days late I get three of the five shirts I ordered and the leg strap. No rope or rope clip spliced to it. I called Treestuff. Since combining with Sherrill they stopped splicing iin Indy. WTF! So I had to wait for the rope to come from North Carolina.
A few days go by and the package comes. It contained 20 feet of rope with an eye splice. No rope clip attached, and no rope clip in package at all. I call Treestuff again twice. First I talked to Courtney and she was very apologetic and said she would have it done right and shipped overnight.
A couple more days go by and nothing.
I called back, apparently when Courtney sent through the order (or failed to, no idea) it was not acted on in the other location. She place the order again and explicitly explained the need for the rope clip to be spliced on the rope. That order was on 10/6/2017.
Now on 10/11/2017 I get a package. THEY F^&KED IT UP AGAIN!!! Sent twenty feet of rope with an eye splice but no rope clip attached and no rope clip in the package. It was 4:55pm central time. Too late to call Treestuff. All gone for the day. I did send Courtney am email expressing my frustration.
Guess I get to wait until the morning to call then again and tell them that the warehouse failed a second time. And I am still waiting on the other two shirts. No idea when I will get them. I have loved Treestuff in the past as they are in Indiana, like myself, and the service and delivery has always been quick. But after this last episode I am going back to Wesspur. I used them when I first got into this and will now go back to them. It may take a week to get the order but at least I will get what I order.


----------



## Oldmaple (Oct 15, 2017)

I mostly use Midwest Arborist Supplies. They are local to me so I can go there and get hands on but they do online stuff too. Not a huge place but they know tree work.


----------



## Hoowasat (Oct 15, 2017)

Instead of, "What happened to Sherrill?" this thread should be titled, "What happened to TreeStuff?"


----------



## Zale (Oct 15, 2017)

Hoowasat said:


> Instead of, "What happened to Sherrill?" this thread should be titled, "What happened to TreeStuff?"



They merged with Sherrill. Enough said.


----------



## Hoowasat (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah, I knew Sherrill bought TreeStuff ... and it seems that was the beginning of the end for TS.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 15, 2017)

Hoowasat said:


> Yeah, I knew Sherrill bought TreeStuff ... and it seems that was the beginning of the end for TS.



Me too.


----------



## ATH (Oct 15, 2017)

I've still been very happy with TS. Haven't bought as much from Sherrill, but haven't had problems with them either...


----------



## Westonfatty (Oct 16, 2017)

I am totally sold on Wesspur. Way better pricing and better customer service. Sherrill is pretty much dead to me.....except they have x-rigging stuff...


----------



## ATH (Oct 16, 2017)

I like Wesspur as well as I like TS or Midwest Arborist Supply. But it takes a week for stuff to get from there to here. Not their fault they ship it up quick it's just a long way for UPS to get it here.


----------

